# Best processor for gaming.



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

Which processor would be better for gaming?

Dual Core with 3.33GHz:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115054

Quad Core with 2.66GHz:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

no comparison there .................. the dual core would be better ................. games dont use quad cores yet and they wont for another 2 years maybe more................. so all the time you are gaming, two cores will be napping! :4-thatsba ............... hell for that matter even the dual core will have one core that aint sweatin all the time :upset:

the best bang for the buck is the E8500


----------



## Emporer_D (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## krisb (Apr 24, 2008)

I agree with linderman. Game engines take 3-5 yrs to develop so it will be at least 2 years until they use 4 cores. I think the E8500 is the best for your cash. I noticed you are comparing a core i7 with a core 2 duo though. Make sure you buy the proper CPU for your MOBO.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yeah .........steer clear of the new I7's unless you have money to burn ............. they are not a value system by any means!


----------

